# Toilet Snake



## sm0kinup (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey ppl,

Just thought id share a few pics i got in an email the other day, its not just the redbacks ya gotta look out for!!


----------



## Lovemydragons (Apr 3, 2009)

That's an old one now, saw that months ago. Still funny though.


----------



## sm0kinup (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, well we are behind the times here in WA!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 3, 2009)

Going to the toilet will never be the same now.

Is that a cobra? Do we know where the photo comes from?


----------



## squishi (Apr 3, 2009)

ever since i saw that when i go to the loo in the middle of the night i turn the light on to check that there is nothing in there i found a rat in the girls loo once at work


----------

